# Online Gun Sellers



## qcdougn (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi,
I'm a new handgun owner and am considering buying another one from one of the online services such as ---brokers. I am somewhat hesitant to register my card information without checking out the reputations of such an auction site. Can anyone give me some advice, tips or lessons learned on these sites?
Thanks
Doug
qcdougn


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Like any other online sales sight it is a buyer beware thing. I have used Gun Broker several times because they have a list of the sellers rating and full discloser from the buyers feedback. Be very carful about who you buy from. Like they say, if it's to good to be true it probably is. Also I personally always take the longer payment way and sent a certified bank check to the seller. That way I have his actual address and he doesn't have my CC number. Stick with a seller with lots of sales and great feed back you'll probably be all right.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I've purchased from sellers on Gun Broker. Just like Ebay, check out the sellers rating to see if he's reliable. I too prefer certified checks or money orders.


----------



## qcdougn (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks guys for the tips to be cautious with the payments to the Sellers. My actual question was more specific about Gun Brokers themselves. They ask you to send $1.00 from your CC along with complete details to register.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

gun broker and guns america have a pretty good reputation although i have never liked either one because your only dealing with them but a third party gun dealer. i have also never seen any real bargains on either one. i like to buy local but if thats not possible there are some other places online such as centerfire gun, gt distributors and top gun supplies, the later two i have used extensively and are great to deal with


----------



## qcdougn (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks 1jimmy.......


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

I bought from Bud's with money orders. Bud's also has an FFL list to choose from. They're good folks.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've bought several guns online and have never had a problem .

I'm very careful about buying only from reputable dealers.

:smt1099


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

I'll second Bud's Guns. I check their site weekly and it is a rare thing when I can find a particular gun for less somewhere else when accounting for shipping (usually free) and sales tax. I bought my Sigma from them and had a perfect experience. I had them add my preferred FFL to their list (took about 5 minutes).


----------



## qcdougn (Jul 8, 2011)

Good feedback on Bud's Guns.... They seem to be a reliable dealer...Thanks guys.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

handgun, handguns, firearms, pistol, pistols, revolver glock, glock pistol, firearm, concealed carry, hand gun, revolvers, concealed handgun, handgun concealed - thegunsource.com

These folks are good to go!


----------

